# Touchless Car Washes - The Good and the Bad



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Hey boys & girls! Another "brutha' in his garage production" coming your way!

This time I talk about the pros and cons of touch-less car washes. A lot of people think that touch-less is always the answer but as I make clear in these videos, it is not always the best route to go. There is nothing wrong with the touchless car wash process itself, it is what is done after the wash that will make or break your paint job.

Let me make sure that everyone understands that in this video, my car was driven in a light downpour. For someone who drives in a normal or heavy downpour, your car will have a much tougher film of dirt on it, especially if you allow it to dry in the sun. This film is what will create those nasty swirls over time if you continually address them wrong.

With that said, let's get to the videos!

*



*
*



*
The Junkman

:buffer:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Terrific to see ya Junkman. The most charismatic detail enthusiast there is


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, just don't call me handsome! :lol:


----------

